# Tax implications of quick move back to UK



## NewtoDUB (Aug 7, 2017)

Long story short a contact has got in touch with me asking me to come back to London to work for them. More money (even with paying tax again) and something I am considering despite enjoying my short-time here.

One thing I want to check, and hoping someone here may know as I'm struggling to get a straight answer from the HMRC is what the tax implications of me moving back to the UK after 3-4 or 5 months of earning salary in Dubai since June. 

I am working for a Dubai entity and being paid into a Dubai account in AED. The said contact said that given that HMRC won't go after my income here but I'm not so sure. Any views would be welcome as there are going to be costs of re-relocation already to consider! Last thing I want is for HMRC to then come after what I earned out here!


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

NewtoDUB said:


> Long story short a contact has got in touch with me asking me to come back to London to work for them. More money (even with paying tax again) and something I am considering despite enjoying my short-time here.
> 
> One thing I want to check, and hoping someone here may know as I'm struggling to get a straight answer from the HMRC is what the tax implications of me moving back to the UK after 3-4 or 5 months of earning salary in Dubai since June.
> 
> I am working for a Dubai entity and being paid into a Dubai account in AED. The said contact said that given that HMRC won't go after my income here but I'm not so sure. Any views would be welcome as there are going to be costs of re-relocation already to consider! Last thing I want is for HMRC to then come after what I earned out here!


AFAIK ..... In theory *IF* you declared it you would be liable to pay tax on the income you've earn't here as you would then exceed the 90 days/tax year in the UK rule once youve gone back. Im sure someone with greater tax knowledge will confirm (or not)


----------



## mv5869 (Apr 12, 2016)

You are liable to UK income tax on all of your Dubai earnings.

To be exempt, you'd need to have been out of the country for a full tax year (April to April), which you haven't.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

NewtoDUB said:


> Long story short a contact has got in touch with me asking me to come back to London to work for them. More money (even with paying tax again) and something I am considering despite enjoying my short-time here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just tell HMRC you took a long holiday$$


----------



## NewtoDUB (Aug 7, 2017)

mv5869 said:


> You are liable to UK income tax on all of your Dubai earnings.
> 
> To be exempt, you'd need to have been out of the country for a full tax year (April to April), which you haven't.


So to be exempt I couldn't go back full time until April 2019 (i.e. April 2018 - 2019) given I left in June 2017?

That "extended holiday career break" option sounds like most promising haha.

Or just saying I'll take the job but work from another country!


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

NewtoDUB said:


> So to be exempt I couldn't go back full time until April 2019 (i.e. April 2018 - 2019) given I left in June 2017?
> 
> That "extended holiday career break" option sounds like most promising haha.
> 
> Or just saying I'll take the job but work from another country!


Doesn't a full tax year include the 90 days you can be in the U.K. ? If it does then you may be ok for April '18. Im not sure if it would work like that.


----------

